# My personal experience with the bio-identical pellet variety of TRT



## ColoradoJay

I thought I'd share a personal (and negative) experience with bioidentical hormone replacement therapy for testosterone.  My primary care physician offers this as one of their services.  They measured my T levels, and found me to be at around a 50 (I'm 39, by the way, so that makes this number horribly low).  I decided to get it tested because I was having bad energy problems - literally was falling asleep behind the wheel driving on the interstate.  My thyroid checked out fine, so I then had T checked....and therein the problem was identified.

So, based on my current T-levels, age, weight, etc. - they decided to jam 10 pellets into my rear.  The implantation itself wasn't that painful, and ran $350 for what is supposed to last 6 months.  However, the next few weeks were horrible.  The spot where the pellets were inserted became massively inflamed, to the point where I was limping around and was having problems sitting (which also made driving difficult).  The doctor said it was problem an allergic reaction, so she put me on heavy Benadryl and had me putting hot pads on it all day.  Didn't help after 2 weeks.  Theory then became infection.  So, she put me on antibiotics for two weeks.  That didn't really fix the problem, but by then 4 weeks had gone by and most of the swelling was gone.  

2 weeks later they retested my blood for my testosterone levels and decided I needed more pellets, but this time only 4 more were needed.  This time I gave them my left cheek instead of my right.  I didn't get the massive swelling and pain, however, I now have two BIG lumps on both my cheeks.  The doc says that it should go away, after all - there is literally nothing of the pellets left after 6 to 8 months go by.

My bigger problem with this approach is that this really isn't in the wheelhouse of a PCP to be doing, and their lack of expertise shows.  I have not been retested for T levels in the last few weeks - and more concerning, my E2 levels have NEVER been checked.  The did put me on a natural supplement called "DIM", which removes free-estrogen from the blood.  

According to my doctor, there is only one supplier of T pellets in the country - and that supplier is BioTe.  Any other brand, according to my doctor, is really still BioTe.

So, the reaction might just be me...but the lack of expertise around the drug is definitely them.  I'm getting my blood work done this Friday by LowT Centers.  They test your blood every week, on-site, for T, E2, and other markers.  They are also covered by my insurance at $20 a visit.  This makes them more expensive than the $350 for 6 months of pellets - but I'm okay with paying more not to have my butt cheeks torn up.  I can't imagine what my tail would look like after consecutive implants.  I'd look like rotted cottage cheese back there.


----------



## PillarofBalance

These are becoming more common it seems. If he is cool scripting you for test you should tell him you would prefer the injects.

Do you know how to inject? If so I would make a strong argument that you be able to do it at home.

I was tempted to try the pellets but honestly it creeped me out. And I have pinned calves pecs traps biceps you name it. But pellets? F that!


----------



## BigGameHunter

I dont like the idea of the pellets either.  It seems more doctors are embracing these kind of ideas and looking for more ways to make money and have patients show up less often.


----------



## wabbitt

Pellets are for cattle!  **** that!

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Tahoma,Calibri,Geneva,sans-serif]https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/7539-Bioidentical-Testosterone-Report[/FONT]


----------



## snake

Man brother, sorry to hear all of this but thanks for putting it out there and helping other. I also thought about it but my doctor said it's too hard to adjust down, like I cared if I tested 1,300. lol I did the cream and that sucked but nowhere near what could have been had I gone down your road.

Again, thanks for sharing brother. You may be helping more people than you know.


----------



## ColoradoJay

PillarofBalance said:


> These are becoming more common it seems. If he is cool scripting you for test you should tell him you would prefer the injects.
> 
> Do you know how to inject? If so I would make a strong argument that you be able to do it at home.
> 
> I was tempted to try the pellets but honestly it creeped me out. And I have pinned calves pecs traps biceps you name it. But pellets? F that!



Only thing I've injected was HGH, a few years back.  Had a good source in back in the day that was inexpensive.  I imagine the T isn't too different - but I'll learn the process quickly from watching what this new doctor does.  Apparently this clinic is a multi-state chain, and they refuse to let you inject yourself via home prescription.  So, I was pretty clear with them that my intent will be to eventually find a doctor with a different philosophy on that - and they didn't seem to mind.  Given how popular this is getting, I think they're rolling in the dough right now.


----------



## ColoradoJay

snake said:


> Man brother, sorry to hear all of this but thanks for putting it out there and helping other. I also thought about it but my doctor said it's too hard to adjust down, like I cared if I tested 1,300. lol I did the cream and that sucked but nowhere near what could have been had I gone down your road.
> 
> Again, thanks for sharing brother. You may be helping more people than you know.



Heh - after they stuck that second round in me, I tested at 1100 ;-)  I didn't complain either.


----------



## juuced

you probably injected HGH with insulin pins subq. in your belly just under the skin.  Test injections normally go deeper into the muscle with larger gauge and length needles.


----------



## Redrum1327

F-That...........


----------



## ColoradoJay

juuced said:


> you probably injected HGH with insulin pins subq. in your belly just under the skin.  Test injections normally go deeper into the muscle with larger gauge and length needles.



Yeah, the HGH I had back in the day came inside of a pen - just had to screw on a new needle every day and inject in the belly fat.  Your comment echos all I know about AAS so far - hit a major muscle group and inject deeper.  I've seen links to a couple of Youtube videos that I haven't watched yet that seem to go into a great level of detail.  I figure since insurance is covering it and I'm going to let the doc do the first few injections, I'll treat it like a bit of a classroom and learn via watching.


----------



## Pounds

wabbitt said:


> Pellets are for cattle!  **** that!



This couldn't be more correct!


----------

